# September 13th



## Lyla (Sep 5, 2011)

So on September 13th Nintendo are having a conference. Everyone is pretty sure that they will mention animal 
crossing. What do you guys think? What do you think they will give us? Another trailer or maybe even a release date.
I think they will definitely give us something, but i have no idea what.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't think so. From what I've heard, the "huge title" that they're announcing is something we don't already know about. Animal Crossing might be mentioned, but I don't think we'll get a release date this soon.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 5, 2011)

Yea, I don't think Nintendo really considers Animal Crossing a "huge title" anyways.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 5, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> Yea, I don't think Nintendo really considers Animal Crossing a "huge title" anyways.


Oh, I wouldn't say that. City Folk may not have been as big of a hit as Wild World was, but Nintendo knows that Animal Crossing is huge. Wild World exploded among DS owners and pioneered Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection. A 3DS version would be much the same. Animal Crossing tends to work better on handheld systems, anyway.

But, yeah, it's probably not the "huge" that we're expecting. I'm guessing Pok?mon (mainly because The Pok?mon Company said they still have lots of surprises for this year), but it could be anything.


----------



## Lyla (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh yea i never thought it was the 'huge title' they were talking about. But i think they will talk about animal crossing and paper mario somehow


----------



## MasterC (Sep 5, 2011)

Wasn't there a thread already like this? Or is it just me since I somehow already knew about this.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 5, 2011)

MasterC said:


> Wasn't there a thread already like this? Or is it just me since I somehow already knew about this.



I feel like there is another thread, but I don't remember so I can't be too sure.


----------



## ThatACfan (Sep 6, 2011)

Actually they might say something well Nintendo3ds guy on youtube thinks so.


----------



## SockHead (Sep 6, 2011)

http://www.gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=160615


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 6, 2011)

SockHead said:


> http://www.gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=160615


lol, 4chan rumors.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 6, 2011)

Nintendo's idea of a "huge title" is very, veeeerrry different from our idea of a "huge title."

Urban Champion 2, anyone?


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 6, 2011)

Grawr said:


> Nintendo's idea of a "huge title" is very, veeeerrry different from our idea of a "huge title."
> 
> Urban Champion 2, anyone?


Uh, no. Nintendo's idea of a "huge title" would be a title that is expected to sell very well. Like Pok?mon.


----------



## Grawr (Sep 6, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Uh, no. Nintendo's idea of a "huge title" would be a title that is expected to sell very well. Like Pok?mon.



Right. Or Urban Champion on the 3DS.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Sep 6, 2011)

MasterC said:


> Wasn't there a thread already like this? Or is it just me since I somehow already knew about this.



There was a thread, and a blog entry by _natasha_


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 6, 2011)

Grawr said:


> Right. Or Urban Champion on the 3DS.


Still no. >.> The fact that they released it as a 3D Classics game doesn't mean that they believe it to be a "huge" title. They remade it in 3D because it works well as a 3D Classics, just as Excitebike, Xevious, and Twinbee do as well. (And the 3D Classics version is actually quite entertaining as a pick-up-and-play type of game, plus it looks pretty cool in 3D. Worth $5 to me.)


----------



## Grawr (Sep 6, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> Still no. >.> The fact that they released it as a 3D Classics game doesn't mean that they believe it to be a "huge" title. They remade it in 3D because it works well as a 3D Classics, just as Excitebike, Xevious, and Twinbee do as well. (And the 3D Classics version is actually quite entertaining as a pick-up-and-play type of game, plus it looks pretty cool in 3D. Worth $5 to me.)



I think you missed my point, champ.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 7, 2011)

Grawr said:


> I think you missed my point, champ.


What was it, then?


And the huge title isn't Pok?mon. It's...


Spoiler: ...Monster Hunter.














Spoiler: And there's this, too.


----------



## Jake (Sep 7, 2011)

Is that what it was? It isn't even September 13 and that's ****


----------



## Grawr (Sep 7, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> What was it, then?
> 
> 
> And the huge title isn't Pok?mon. It's...
> ...



I literally laughed upon seeing this.

I think it demonstrates my point quite perfectly.


----------



## MasterC (Sep 7, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> What was it, then?
> 
> 
> And the huge title isn't Pok?mon. It's...
> ...


If Nintendo were to reveal a huge title,why would it be already revealed ahead of time? It spoils the surprise.


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 7, 2011)

Grawr said:


> I literally laughed upon seeing this.
> 
> I think it demonstrates my point quite perfectly.


Your point being...?


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 7, 2011)

MasterC said:


> If Nintendo were to reveal a huge title,why would it be already revealed ahead of time? It spoils the surprise.


To be fair, we really don't know for sure if the "huge title" Nintendo is announcing actually is Monster Hunter Tri-G. But if that's not it...what else could it be?! And it only got announced early because Famitsu was leaked early. I shouldn't have been announced to the public yet.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 7, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> lol, 4chan rumors.


so you're better than 4chan, eh?

for every time it's been some ****** with crazy fantasies, there's a chance it could be someone who actually knows whats going to happen.  i don't think a new baten kaitos _or_ the other game are too out-there for nintendo, right now.  hell, they're making luigi's mansion 2, aren't they?


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 7, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> so you're better than 4chan, eh?
> 
> for every time it's been some ****** with crazy fantasies, there's a chance it could be someone who actually knows whats going to happen.  i don't think a new baten kaitos _or_ the other game are too out-there for nintendo, right now.  hell, they're making luigi's mansion 2, aren't they?


Oh, I know that. 4chan rumors have turned out to true many times before. But real or not, there's always one thing that's true about 4chan rumors: they all sound crazy. So, either way, lol.


----------



## SockHead (Sep 7, 2011)

http://www.gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=160769

EDIT: Moved the thread to the Gamers' Lounge


----------



## Tyeforce (Sep 7, 2011)

SockHead said:


> http://www.gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=160769
> 
> EDIT: Moved the thread to the Gamers' Lounge


Just read that, too. No plans ≠ not happening ever, though. It's not even out in Japan yet. The localization process on a game like Monster Hunter wouldn't even begin until the Japanese version is finished.


----------

